# New House Cabling



## nismo (Jul 20, 2006)

A friend of mine is building a new house and since I work for a video/voice/data cabling company that also contracts for Dish Network, decided to wire up his house for him.

Thus far, everyone room--bedrooms, den, and LR have 2: RG6, 2:cat5e run to a distribution panel in the basement. The Kitchen has a single RG6 and single cat5e. From the basement, are 2: cat5e and 4 RG6 runs to the outside meter. The logic here is cable internet and Dish have they're own feeds, and dedicated voice and data. (Dish ViP receivers have phone, Ethernet, and OTA.) From the basement to the attic are 2: 1" conduits for future use.

The LR has also been wired for surround sound.

Any other suggestions beyond what has already been run? Insulation and Sheetrock are scheduled for next week.

Thanks!


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

Looks like a good plan. The real problem is where to put the outputs in each room. Some people set up their home and it never changes. Everything stays in the same place. And you have those that like to change things around every once in a while. Inevitably the outputs will end up on the wrong side of the room. Once I told the wife she could not rearrange a room because the TV outlet would be in the wrong place. It was not a good day for me. :lol:

You can never have to many outlets. Good luck.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Sounds like a great start. 

I'd run a line for an OTA antenna into the wiring closet (unless OTA is not possible.)

I'd also run a second coax to the kitchen. I know Dish can be single Coax, but you never know when another DVR might need two lines.

I also ran extra coax to the home theatre rooms for future growth as needed (like having both cable internet, ota, satellite, and a backhaul of a modulated signal. (Some people have video cameras modulated on cable channels.)

Good luck,
Tom


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

nismo said:


> A friend of mine is building a new house and since I work for a video/voice/data cabling company that also contracts for Dish Network, decided to wire up his house for him.
> 
> Thus far, everyone room--bedrooms, den, and LR have 2: RG6, 2:cat5e run to a distribution panel in the basement. The Kitchen has a single RG6 and single cat5e. From the basement, are 2: cat5e and 4 RG6 runs to the outside meter. The logic here is cable internet and Dish have they're own feeds, and dedicated voice and data. (Dish ViP receivers have phone, Ethernet, and OTA.) From the basement to the attic are 2: 1" conduits for future use.
> 
> ...


In addition to what you stated above, run at least 1 dedicated RG6Q line from the distribution point to the outside meter location for teh cable company (if the customer decides to go that routet at any time for either basic tv or more likely internet connection.

You might as well run another RG6Q line from the distribution closet to the attic for antenna (or to an outside OTA location---> depending on if they used a mattalic radiant barrier or coolply during construction). I know you stated there is a conduit in place for later additions; however the easiest time to run things in in the "here and now" state your currently at.

You may also want to pull an additional cat5e (above and beyond what you have in place already) to any location that the customer may want to control equipment from for use with IR control systems such as xantech.

Also remember that cat5e can also be used for extended HDMI runs with the addition of balins in such senarios as wall mount plasma installations etc where the source equipment is located in an alternate location. so if this is the case you must run 1 line for each such senario.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

lwilli201 said:


> Some people set up their home and it never changes. Everything stays in the same place.


They're called MEN, or rather, SINGLE men.



> And you have those that like to change things around every once in a while.


And they are called WOMEN. :lol:


----------



## DarkComic (Feb 6, 2009)

IIP said:


> They're called MEN, or rather, SINGLE men.
> 
> And they are called WOMEN. :lol:


My mom told me I was not allowed to move the furniture...I thought that meant...FOREVER!


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

I've been on more than one service call where "the receiver stopped working" even though "we didn't change anything", where, when we got there, everything in the room had been re-arranged.

Me: "You re-arranged all the furniture since I was here last time. The TV used to be over there."

Her: "So?"

Me: "So, I'm going to note your account, and you're going to be charged for this service call."

Her: "xxxx can't tell me I can't re-arrange my furniture!"

Me: "You're absolutely right. But you can't lie to xxxx and say you didn't do anything when in fact you moved the receiver and tried to plug it in to an outlet that isn't live. You could have called me and been honest and I'd have charged you very little to move your connection, but you lied and implied that it was an installation problem, which gets me in trouble. So now, you'll be charged a full $99 for this call."

Her: "<grrr>"


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

I'd recommend 4-5 RG6 coming from outside. 4 for any satellite and 1 for cable.


----------

